# Coding Hill Assist with VCDS



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello

Would somebody who has 8J0 614 517 ABS controller and Hill Assist enabled send me a copy of the VCDS coding for ABS/03 and Cent Elect/09. My TTS MY2013 has

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 E HW: 8J0 614 517 E
Component: ESP MK60E1 0010 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0091958
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2F671782BE350359C75-807A

No TPMS, no HA.

BR, Meteor


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't think you can just "code in" the hill start assist unfortunately, I think you need the actual module but may get proven wrong...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Both can be added by vcds if you have the correct abs module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you know what the correct module number is? I would be interested in adding hsa if I could just code it in.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On your build codes sticker in the boot (or the service book) does it say 1AS or 1AT ?

1AT is what you need

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> On your build codes sticker in the boot (or the service book) does it say 1AS or 1AT ?
> 
> 1AT is what you need
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Cheers, I've got 1AT.
Where is it in vagcom?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just checked my service book I have 1AT also, can I enable TPMS as well as hill assist?

I have been reading up on s tronic gearboxes (not that I have one) and on another audi forum they were taking about slight hesitation when moving away from stop, the guy was saying hold assist (not sure if that's different from hill assist) is the reason with the way timing is set on vcds. That you can adjust it so you pull away quicker. Don't know if that is true but thought id mention it in case it is useful for anyone.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > On your build codes sticker in the boot (or the service book) does it say 1AS or 1AT ?
> ...


It's multiple procedures, not just one adaption 
Abs module, instruments, can gateway etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> Just checked my service book I have 1AT also, can I enable TPMS as well as hill assist?
> 
> I have been reading up on s tronic gearboxes (not that I have one) and on another audi forum they were taking about slight hesitation when moving away from stop, the guy was saying hold assist (not sure if that's different from hill assist) is the reason with the way timing is set on vcds. That you can adjust it so you pull away quicker. Don't know if that is true but thought id mention it in case it is useful for anyone.


Yes you can

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks mate sounds a little complicated, well for me since I really don't have a clue :lol: will hit the ross tech site and see what I come up with


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Rajanm1 don't know if this would be helpful but on audi sport people talking about activating hill hold assist on s3's by doing the following

Activation of Hill Hold Assist.

Controller 03(ABS)
Coding 07
long code helper
Byte 16
Bit 0 enable (tick box)

or

Enable Automatic Hill Hold Assist 'lite'
[03 - ABS brakes][Security Access - 16] (Enter code presented by program)
[Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 1
Bit 6 set to 1 to enable hill hold assist

TPMS again not tried either of these yet:

http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/roccop ... edirect=no

Enable TPMS
* You need the 1AT ABS unit - check your stickers (1AS does not work)
[Hidden menu] [car] [cardevicelist] [RDK] Enable
[Hidden menu] [car] [carmenuoperation] [Tires Air Pressure Control] Set to 5

[03 - ABS Brakes] 
[Security Access - 16] (probably with login code: 61378) 
[Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 1 
Bit 3 - Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K6) active (1 = active)

The TPMS need to be enabled in the Instrument Cluster: 
[17 - Instruments] 
[Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 4 
Bit 0 - Tire Pressure Monitoring (TPMS) installed (1 = active) 
Reset MMI


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

I have also 1AT together with S-Tronic. 
Is there some step by step tutorial how enable TPMS? Which is confirmed that work on TT 8J?
How I can check if I have enabled hill assist? I have felling that there is some help if I start on small hill...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mate I don't know if they instructions I put up will work or not, I don't have my laptop here to try so just keep that in mind if your going to follow that link


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have hill assist on my car.... Can prob scan it this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

aquazi said:


> I have hill assist on my car.... Can prob scan it this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Good man  saves me posting links found elsewhere that may not relate to the TT :lol: would you say it's a useful mod?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

_Dejan_ said:


> I have also 1AT together with S-Tronic.
> Is there some step by step tutorial how enable TPMS? Which is confirmed that work on TT 8J?
> How I can check if I have enabled hill assist? I have felling that there is some help if I start on small hill...


There is no " TT specific " 
It's module specific

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > I have hill assist on my car.... Can prob scan it this weekend.
> ...


Not really tbh.... Sometimes i am lazy and want to roll it back (for example doing a 3point turn) and it stops that....

And clutch is pretty light on the tt... Can easily hold the biting point without any gas.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cool thank's will enable it and just turn it off if not a fan


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Bhoy 78 - I do not think you can do long coding to 8J0 910 517 ABS controller. I do not know the controls behind the bytes/bits - that is why I asked if somebody has the same controller with HA enabled (and perhaps TPMS as well).

TeTTro fit - you seem to know the codings required for HA (and TPMS), so would you pls share the info with the rest of us.

By the way - my understanding is that to retrofit TPMS with 8J0 910 517 ABS controller a separate 8J0 907 274 C TPMS contoller, coding to CAN GW, Cent Elect and Instruments and some new wiring are also needed. Would be nice if just coding is required.

BR, meteor


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

meteor said:


> Bhoy 78 - I do not think you can do long coding to 8J0 910 517 ABS controller. I do not know the controls behind the bytes/bits - that is why I asked if somebody has the same controller with HA enabled (and perhaps TPMS as well).
> 
> TeTTro fit - you seem to know the codings required for HA (and TPMS), so would you pls share the info with the rest of us.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm My 2.0TFSI S-Tronic year 2007 have 8J0 614 517 ABS controller and central electronics 8P0 907 279 H (I see this from VCDS logs) ...

Im find that one user which have TPMS on have listed additional module in VCDS logs this module is 8J0 907 274 C but as I know this module is used with sensors in alloys... But this type enabling TPMS will be to expensive to try... If there is simple VCDS mod then this will be acceptable...

Today I will check my ABS, CAN, instrument long coding and try enable hill assistance and TPMS but I can't test them because I will put car on road next month... If VCDS will produce error I will know that it do not work, but if writting will be sucessful I will not know if real work...

@ReTTro for TPMS Im found one procedure but is not for TT and is for one another audi will it work?
http://www.audienthusiasts.com/VagComABS.html


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

8J0 907 273 is the radio base TPMS controller with option code PR-7K8 (e.g in USA). 8J0 907 274 is the controller for ABS based TPMS with option code PR-7K6.

BR, meteor


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure if this helps - seems pretty easy to add - as there is a check box in the long coding to enable/ disable it.

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 E HW: 8J0 614 517 E
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H32 0105 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 1342401249230002C81402E6921D00923F0C00
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 840C0DCEBE67

No fault code found.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks aquazi - I appreciate you taking the trouble and helping me out.

Interesting we seem to have the same ABS controller type label 8J0 614 517 E, but different ESP Component in the car. You have MK60EC1 H32 and I have ESP MK60E1. Your controller can be long coded, but mine cannot and so I do not which one is the HA bit.

What version of TT do you have and what modell year?

BTW - the ABS controller I have is of type 1AT, so it should be capable of supporting HA.

meteor


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting your coding up, I also tried it earlier but don't think I have the ability to do the long coding.

I noticed the adaptation section of the abs controller there was the option to pick HHA and also TMPS. I tried clicking on HHA but it said error, so I just reverted to what I had. I am a complete vcds noob though so maybe it is possible some way, I will need to rear the vcds instructions so I actually know what I'm doing :lol:

Meteor I also had the same abs controller label but I never noticed what my ESP component was and I am home now without my laptop, my car is a TTS 60 plate facelift.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks for posting your coding up, I also tried it earlier but don't think I have the ability to do the long coding.
> 
> I noticed the adaptation section of the abs controller there was the option to pick HHA and also TMPS. I tried clicking on HHA but it said error, so I just reverted to what I had. I am a complete vcds noob though so maybe it is possible some way, I will need to rear the vcds instructions so I actually know what I'm doing :lol:
> 
> Meteor I also had the same abs controller label but I never noticed what my ESP component was and I am home now without my laptop, my car is a TTS 60 plate facelift.


I can confirm same thing... I don't have option for long coding... HHA in adaptation give me error...










Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0025616
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: EADF469BBEBF

No fault code found.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats really strange... My coding section has the long coding with two check boxes under it... One was the hill assist.

Unless the long coding is available of something else is coded... I dont think its hardware related.

Mines a 2012 TTS coupe.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Is possible that they are drop support in latests verisons of vcds for ABS long codding?


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi

I tried HHA successfully in my TTS. Just had to add 2048 to the existing ABS controller coding. After coding I needed to set HHA on via Adaptation.

Disclaimer - the information is for general information purposes only. In no event will I be liable for any loss or damage which might be caused by the use of this information. I take no responsibility of the consequences or give any guarantees what this coding might cause in another TT. I just found that it worked for my MY 2013 manual TTS with 8J0 614 517 E ABS controller which does not support long coding. Based on my analysis at least for TTRS, Diesel-TT and pre-facelift TTs the coding is probably different.

Br, meteor


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

meteor said:


> Hi
> 
> I tried HHA successfully in my TTS. Just had to add 2048 to the existing ABS controller coding. After coding I needed to set HHA on via Adaptation.
> 
> ...


Can you post your current coding? To compare if maybe your previous coding is same as mine...


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Was 91958; is 94006 (= 91958 + 2048) with HA enabled 

Br, meteor


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

meteor said:


> Was 91958; is 94006 (= 91958 + 2048) with HA enabled
> 
> Br, meteor


Thanks. Do you have on your TTS basic equipment or some additional equipment like Mag Ride or some spoort suspension, TPMS, Bigger brakes(codded into ABS) ... I would like try find how must be decoded...
For example for VW Golf (1K) or Audi A3 (8P) Im find this:
+0000000 = with ABS based Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K1/7K6)
+0016384 = without ABS based Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-7K0/7K8)

But looks like TT/TTS have different codings...


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Well done....

Makes sense it is coding only as it was only around a £100 option when new so make sense no hardware is needed.

I am using 15.7.3 VCDS so its the latest version with long coding.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

As Im research to have TPMS like original one you need switch pannel with TPMS button, harness and recoded module. Without button and harness(If I remember right there is another wire for TPMS button) you can after tyre error/warning reset it or re-learn it only by VCDS... 
For HA if there is also some other user than meteor please post info before/after coding to compare if for HA activation realy we need add only 2048 to original value...

How we can know if HA is enabled?


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

_Dejan_ can you send me a PM (I am not able send a PM to you because I have so low number of posts).

meteor


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess if you manage to enable it then it will appear as one of the adaptions?

That and if you take it for a spin and stop at the top of a hill the car wont roll back for a few seconds.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Exactly like aquazi wrote.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

where did you find the info to change the coding by 2048? Dejan tpms was through the button on earlier cars, on later cars I think it was through the DIS so if someone posts up there coding numbers it could potentially work.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Are you mixing HHA and TPMS? TPMS and HHA are two different things and need different coding, In addition TPMS needs an additional controller, wiring etc for aTT like I wrote earlier.

Adding 2048 to the coding is for enabling HHA (not TPMS) in my TTS.

For HHA coding I just collected TT VCDS logs from WEB, checked the basic feature set of each of the car, converted each ABS coding from Decimal to Binary and then used logic to find the right bit.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Meteor thanks for the reply, I will try and activate HHA over the next few days by adding the 2048, thanks for figuring it out.

No I am not confusing hha and tpms, previously I was told cars from my2011 had tpms through the dis rather than having a separate button. That it could be enabled by vcds if you have abs controller 1AT. In saying that I have just done a quick search and it appears you do still need to add extra wires or whatever. I just mentioned it as I think Dejan would like it enabled as would I if it had been as simple as changing the coding to match someone else who has it enabled.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok - sorry for my misunderstanding.

Starting ~ 2011 TTs do not need a separate TPMS switch any more for setting the tire pressure reference level. However; you still need additional HW for TTs to install and code TPMS.

There is a Japanese WEB-site where an overview is given, see 
http://minkara.carview.co.jp/en/userid/ ... /note.aspx

and use e.g. Google translate unless you speak Japan.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks will have a look


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

aquazi said:


> I guess if you manage to enable it then it will appear as one of the adaptions?
> 
> That and if you take it for a spin and stop at the top of a hill the car wont roll back for a few seconds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


I have S-Tronic(DSG) and most of time car don't go back but sometime go... So Im not shure if I have enabled it or not by default... Tomorrow I will check if in Adaptation I have option or not...



meteor said:


> _Dejan_ can you send me a PM (I am not able send a PM to you because I have so low number of posts).
> 
> meteor


PM Send.



meteor said:


> Are you mixing HHA and TPMS? TPMS and HHA are two different things and need different coding, In addition TPMS needs an additional controller, wiring etc for aTT like I wrote earlier.
> 
> Adding 2048 to the coding is for enabling HHA (not TPMS) in my TTS.
> 
> For HHA coding I just collected TT VCDS logs from WEB, checked the basic feature set of each of the car, converted each ABS coding from Decimal to Binary and then used logic to find the right bit.


I know that they are different things but some users say that TPMS can be enabled without button... And if I remember right on golf's it can be done only by enabling by vcds but if you don't have button for old models or enabled in DIS for new models you need vcds to reset it...

TPMS Kit from Kufatec cost 200EUR which have included buttons, harness and module but there is no info about coding... Only harness is around 40EUR buttons I can get for arround 30EUR and module 8J0 907 274 C for 60EUR ... So it will be little cheaper than Kufatec option...

Back to HHA...
Do you have some table how to calculate different codding values? I have it for module mk60ec1 but is only long coding, but without my stock brake configuration and TT is not listed in vehicle sellector...
I also have windows application for golf ABS long coding but can't use it because my car use short coding and also again in configuration missing some options...









I don't want mis configure my ABS controller and make some damage to it... If I write wrong values to it can I just write back stock ones and all will be ok? If I write wrong values can maybe happen that module became invisible to VCDS?


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry _Dejan_ - it seems that I am not able to respond to your PM.

meteor


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought I'd give this a go.
ABS Component: ESP MK60E1

I went into 03 - ABS Brakes and Adaptation - 10 and if I selected HHA it gave an error. OK, shows HHA not available.

I added 2048 to my value of 0083827 and went back into Adaptation and HHA could now be selected and values can be selected. Hurrah!

The default value was 0 which VCDS says is inactive. (0=inactive 1=normal 2=early 3=late)
I noticed though that at the top of Adaptation in the HHA Status box it said 'normal'.
If I changed value to 1 it interpreted that as Early, 1=early, 2=late and 3=also late) so I think there is a bug in VCDS where it incorrectly assigns the wrong text string to the value in the HHA Status box.
I saved the value 1 and the value was accepted by the system. Did Diagnostic Scan and all OK.


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 B HW: 8J0 614 517 B
Component: ESP MK60E1 0010 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0085875
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2C5D30B08FF7845EF2-8078

No fault code found.

Must find a hill now which where I am in the Highlands isn't as easy as you might think!

Thanks all.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

m-a-r-k said:


> I thought I'd give this a go.
> ABS Component: ESP MK60E1
> 
> I went into 03 - ABS Brakes and Adaptation - 10 and if I selected HHA it gave an error. OK, shows HHA not available.
> ...


Mark please test and report... Are you post your diagnostic scan before or after recoding? Because it still show old value and Im little confused...


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, that was dumb. I had 2 logs open in Notepad++ to compare them and copied from the wrong file!
Above post edited.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

The adaptation options I see are


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

m-a-r-k do you have manual or S-Tronic?

I would like to know how this HHA work? Does it detect uphill by sensor or is activated everytime when you start from 0kmh? How good this work on S-Tronic?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

_Dejan_ said:


> m-a-r-k do you have manual or S-Tronic?
> 
> I would like to know how this HHA work? Does it detect uphill by sensor or is activated everytime when you start from 0kmh? How good this work on S-Tronic?


Interested in this as well, haven't got round to coding it in yet. I just assumed it worked every time you pressed the brake regardless if you were on a hill or not and thought it only held for around 5 seconds. On another forum people were saying it worked great with the s tronic and being able to adjust the timing such as Mark and Meteor have shown was better with the s tronic as it helped with hesitation when moving away from traffic lights, think they guys were coding it to move away early.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

meteor said:


> The adaptation options I see are


Enter 1 in "New value" or press up button next to it. There appears to be a bug in VCDS where it shows the wrong text value in the Hill Hold Assist Status box (a typical coding bug where programmer is counting from 1 rather than zero).
Then hit Save and then Done, Go Back.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

_Dejan_ said:


> m-a-r-k do you have manual or S-Tronic?
> 
> I would like to know how this HHA work? Does it detect uphill by sensor or is activated everytime when you start from 0kmh? How good this work on S-Tronic?


I have manual.
After testing it appears to work by holding the brake when my foot moves from the brake to the throttle and releases the brake when the throttle is pressed or after 2-3 seconds by which time I roll backwards.
Of course it also only works when a standstill.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I can confirm HHA works for me.
Was at a T junction on a slope. Car didn't slip backwards (as it would if I take too long getting the bite on the clutch) when I took my foot off the brake pedal and it required just a little more throttle to move off as though that was the 'switch' to release the brakes.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

My hill assist only seems to kick in on an incline and it holds the car maybe 2 seconds or so and then the car will roll.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, same here.


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the notes on this. Have set this on my TT. Just need to find a hill to check it out.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

It works on the slightest slope. The entrance to my garage has a concrete lip. It works with my front wheels on the lip and my back wheels in the drive - so only a few degrees slope.


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm booked in at my local indie VAG specialists next week for VCDS coding to enable the Hill Hold Assist option.
From reading this thread, my 2013 TTS has the "correct" ABS module to be able to enable HA.

Now, the tech guy wasn't aware that this was possible, but said he will do the coding for me, if I provided him with the code.
So just to be sure, am I to believe that the following (taken from the previous posts) is all I need to show the guy, to enable the option???

*Activation of Hill Hold Assist.

Controller 03(ABS)
Coding 07
long code helper
Byte 16
Bit 0 enable (tick box)

or

Enable Automatic Hill Hold Assist 'lite'
[03 - ABS brakes][Security Access - 16] (Enter code presented by program)
[Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 1
Bit 6 set to 1 to enable hill hold assist*

Or have I got this completely wrong?

Thanks guys.........


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

technik21 said:


> I'm booked in at my local indie VAG specialists next week for VCDS coding to enable the Hill Hold Assist option.
> From reading this thread, my 2013 TTS has the "correct" ABS module to be able to enable HA.
> 
> Now, the tech guy wasn't aware that this was possible, but said he will do the coding for me, if I provided him with the code.
> ...


There was no Long Code Helper for me. Follow my messages above to see how I did it.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

m-a-r-k said:


> I thought I'd give this a go.
> ABS Component: ESP MK60E1
> 
> I went into 03 - ABS Brakes and Adaptation - 10 and if I selected HHA it gave an error. OK, shows HHA not available.
> ...


What are the differences between 1, 2 and 3?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The difference is how much revs / pressure it requires to release

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bugger, it didn't work 

I took a print out of this thread to my local Audi indy shop.

Unfortunately the techie couldn't able the HA function, and didn't want to mess around with it trying, which is understandable.
He said it was locked out by Audi, and doubtful an Audi dealership would be "allowed" to unlock it.

So he reckoned I could post the screen print of his VCDS display to this forum, and see if anyone may be able to assist?
Apparently the "VAG number", and "Soft. Coding" entries from the screen shot maybe useful to proceed further.

It's no big deal if I can't get this enabled, but as it obviously is possible, I'd like to try at least.

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks guys..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Your ESP MK60E1 is the same as mine and it works fine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Your ESP MK60E1 is the same as mine and it works fine
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Well that's a good start 
To be fair he hasn't had to enable this in the past, so was none the wiser in this case.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know what you were trying to do, but go to where it says "Coding - 07". Click on it. You get a value, something like 0083827. Add 2048 to it and enter new value. Press "Do it!"
Then go to "Adaptation - 10" and select "Select Hill Hold Assist (HHA)" in list at top. On left side change new value to 1.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mark, have you tried the other values 2 & 3 out ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

m-a-r-k said:


> I don't know what you were trying to do, but go to where it says "Coding - 07". Click on it. You get a value, something like 0083827. Add 2048 to it and enter new value. Press "Do it!"
> Then go to "Adaptation - 10" and select "Select Hill Hold Assist (HHA)" in list at top. On left side change new value to 1.


Thanks Mark . I'll give this to the guy, and hopefully get it sorted!

Thanks for your help


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

ReTTro fit said:


> Mark, have you tried the other values 2 & 3 out ?


No. 1 worked fine so just left it. Car's in garage being diagnosed for EGR errors and limp mode and presumably having new EGR valve fitted so can't test.
I'm not sure what 2 & 3 do to be honest.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone else tried 2 or 3?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, just alters how hard and at what stage it disengages

Number 3 about burns ya clutch out lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes, just alters how hard and at what stage it disengages
> 
> Number 3 about burns ya clutch out lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol cheers


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

m-a-r-k said:


> I thought I'd give this a go.
> ABS Component: ESP MK60E1
> 
> I went into 03 - ABS Brakes and Adaptation - 10 and if I selected HHA it gave an error. OK, shows HHA not available.
> ...


Mate, you are a life saver!

I can confirm this works on an Australian spec MY2010 TTRS. Actually went the other way, i.e. disabling the HHA function completely which posts on some other forums said couldn't be done. I have a sport clutch on my car with a grabby take up point and HHA was driving me mad even on the lowest setting.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bufford (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey guys,

found this thread to hopefully solve my hill hold problem with vcds.
I have the 1AT module but cant use the long coding in my vcds software.

The yellow box says: 
The control unit is usually coded using software version management (SVM). If the old / original control unit is still installed and accessible, please copy its coding into the new control unit. if this is no longer possible, please contact your vcds sales partner.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you try adding 2048 to the coding as some others mentioned?

It's a weird one with the TT, as it seems that some modules are MK60E1 versions and some are MK60EC1, even with the same part numbers, according to this thread anyway

I think it is only the MK60EC1 versions that have long coding, others have the short coding with no helper info


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Bufford said:


> The yellow box says:
> The control unit is usually coded using software version management (SVM).


You need to update your ABS Module Software Version from 0010 to 0020. This is done using the dealer's SVM update or by flashing your ABS module.

*Forgot to mention, this will only work on AWD. FWD don't have longitudinal sensor. *


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wolves, is SW version 0020 required for hill hold? Is this the same for TPMS?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Wolves, is SW version 0020 required for hill hold? Is this the same for TPMS?


Nope, all TT mk2 that use short coding don't have a built-in TPMS in ABS module. TPMS has it's own module separate from the ABS located behind interior fuse box.

The image below shows how ABS short coding is determined.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TPMS became indirect at some point and the separate module was discontinued, but maybe that's a separate point

My real question was if ABS SW version 0020 was the requirement for hill hold coding? I tried coding it on my TT a while ago and it wasn't possible, I need to check my sw version


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure if it's been covered before but i'm pretty sure this would be dependant on an electronic handbrake setup (in the rear calipers) as i've seen this hill assist availble in the R36.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

In the TT 8J/A3 8P it just holds on the brakes for a bit, only on hills. Not as good as the newer 'auto hold' feature some newer cars have unfortunately


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah that's how it was on the r36. Only lasted maybe 5 seconds.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> TPMS became indirect at some point and the separate module was discontinued, but maybe that's a separate point
> 
> My real question was if ABS SW version 0020 was the requirement for hill hold coding? I tried coding it on my TT a while ago and it wasn't possible, I need to check my sw version


Yeah I have indirect TPMS and I have a SVM/short coding (7-digit) ABS module in my MY13 TTS. So direct/indirect may be unrelated, unless there's a separate module for indirect TPMS too?

What I'm more interested in is, has anyone been able to enable XDS on the short-coding controllers? I've enabled it on my A3 with a long-coding MK60 ABS module but I'm trying to figure out if there is a way on a short-coding module.

It_ seems _to me if you can enable TPMS and HHA, you should be able to do XDS too, no? It should be a matter of knowing what value to add to the code...but I don't see what value mentioned anywhere 

Interestingly from the factory my TTS has TPMS from the factory but no HHA or XDS. My A3 of the same model-year had only HHA from the factory but I enabled the other two without too much fanfare. I don't get why the TT doesn't have HHA but perhaps because it's a significantly lighter car they feel you don't need it?

Would love to be able to get XDS working on the TT if it's possible.



IPG3.6 said:


> Not sure if it's been covered before but i'm pretty sure this would be dependant on an electronic handbrake setup (in the rear calipers) as i've seen this hill assist availble in the R36.


HHA in these cars is basically an electronic line-lock via the ABS module, so it holds brake pressure in the lines even when you've removed the pedal. No electronic handbrake required.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TT'sRevenge said:


> What I'm more interested in is, has anyone been able to enable XDS on the short-coding controllers? I've enabled it on my A3 with a long-coding MK60 ABS module but I'm trying to figure out if there is a way on a short-coding module.


Sounds cool, didn't realise this was possible.

Is your A3 an 8P? Does it have the MK60EC1 module? Apart from one post in this thread, I cannot find anything about the TT 8J being fitted with the EC1 with long coding, though I have been wondering whether the A3 one would fit/work?

The A3 8P uses the 1K0 modules, except the RS3, which actually uses 8J modules


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> TT'sRevenge said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm more interested in is, has anyone been able to enable XDS on the short-coding controllers? I've enabled it on my A3 with a long-coding MK60 ABS module but I'm trying to figure out if there is a way on a short-coding module.
> ...


Well I dunno if it is or not (on the TT I mean) but yeah definitely possible on A3. It's an 8P quattro car as MY13 was the final 8P year in Can/US. I think you can only do it on facelift cars (09-13) though. As I understand it XDS in this controller only works on the front end but it does make a difference. Power on through or exiting a corner the car doesn't have nearly the tendency towards understeer like it does with it disabled. Not sure why they didn't enable it from the factory on these cars but interestingly Mk6 GTIs had it enabled while Mk6 .:Rs have it disabled from factory too. I mean it's not magic and a lot of people will point out that it's "not a real diff" as it's just brake torque vectoring, but it does work and it is noticeable when you push the car.

I've enabled it for some other people on Mk6 Golfs and Jettas as well, so it works there too. Even like base model 2.slow Jetta I've enabled it on successfully lol.



MT-V6 said:


> Is your A3 an 8P? Does it have the MK60EC1 module? Apart from one post in this thread, I cannot find anything about the TT 8J being fitted with the EC1 with long coding, though I have been wondering whether the A3 one would fit/work?
> 
> The A3 8P uses the 1K0 modules, except the RS3, which actually uses 8J modules


Hmm I have some log files from VCDS on my laptop...
My TT is ABS controller ESP MK60E1 (no C) and part# is 8J0614517
The A3 is ABS controller ESP MK60EC1 with part# 1K0907379

There's more numbers and stuff but since it's a text file I can't figure out which ones are the sw version# or if it even appears anywhere in the log. _Edit: Oh wait it looks like it's the numbers after the controller name, so in my case it's the older 0010 as well but I do have [indirect] TPMS on mine._

But yeah it looks like what you said is exactly what I have--8J part on the TT, 1K (VW) part on the A3. It may be that the MK60E1 module is older than when they even developed XDS meaning might not be possible. That kind of sucks if that's the case because I think it's very nice to have working.

Out of curiosity, are the ABS module electronics (only) swappable or are they integral to the hydraulic unit? Meaning if you wanted to swap it, could you just swap the electronics or are you into dismantling your entire brake system to swap the whole ESP/ABS unit? Seems like that would be a cost-prohibitive idea if that were the case.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Would you mind posting the VCDS lines with the "part number SW / HW", "component" and "revision" from you A3? I am interested to look into it more

I believe the module can be removed from the valve block/pump, but I'm not sure how similar they are between versions/models. I would hypothetically swap over the whole thing. I know in North America the parts can be quite expensive, even secondhand ones, but they don't seem too expensive here, and could be worth it to gain Hill Hold, indirect TPMS and now XDS

Definitely something to think about anyway, as my early generation 8J0 614 517 doesn't support any of them from what I can see


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Would you mind posting the VCDS lines with the "part number SW / HW", "component" and "revision" from you A3? I am interested to look into it more


Hmm, this is how they appear in the text log:
For the A3:
*Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 1150600F492500FD880F06E4921E00413F0C00*

For the TT:
*Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 E HW: 8J0 614 517 E
Component: ESP MK60E1 0010 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0616246*

NOTE: These cars are both LHD Canadian spec cars, so coding may differ.



MT-V6 said:


> I believe the module can be removed from the valve block/pump, but I'm not sure how similar they are between versions/models. I would hypothetically swap over the whole thing. I know in North America the parts can be quite expensive, even secondhand ones, but they don't seem too expensive here, and could be worth it to gain Hill Hold, indirect TPMS and now XDS


New ones would be pretty expensive like $800-1000 USD, complete module. The electronics alone aren't much cheaper $500-600 USD. However it seems used ones are pretty plentiful and run as low as $100, upwards of $200 CAD before shipping. Also have seen some new OE electronics modules for about $350ish from 3rd party sellers. However it's those "last two letters" which are the thing. I can find a lot of listings for 1K0907379, there are some with "BL" but just a portion of them. Pretty tough to understand what the differences are but I guess if we know the BL supports all these features that should be enough. I think other modules support as well though.

I think even exchanging the electronics you still have to drain the pump and lines though as it looks like those are all fluid ports on the back of the electronics, so given on used ones you're usually finding the whole thing maybe replacing the whole assembly is best. Kind of a messy job though :?



MT-V6 said:


> Definitely something to think about anyway, as my early generation 8J0 614 517 doesn't support any of them from what I can see


You can't even get HHA to work after adding the 2048 or whatever it was, to the original short code? I have actually not tried HHA on my TT but it really doesn't seem like it needs it. Then again it's pretty flat here, we don't have many places you end up stopping on a significant incline...


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh some other interesting notes. It has been a long time since I coded my A3 for the additional things but when I look at this thread and the mention of TPMS module 8J0907274 I see that this is physically installed in my TT (or at least seems to be) via the VCDS log:

On the TT:
*Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 8J0-907-274.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 274 C HW: 4F0 907 274 
Component: J793 RKA+ H04 0190 
Revision: 00000518 
Coding: 0614600*

So here we can see my TT (which came from factory with indirect TPMS and *without* HHA & XDS) has a real module at 4C.

On my A3 (which came from factory with HHA but *without* indirect TPMS & XDS but have had these enabled) has no real module @ 4C. Instead (and I'm just going from memory here) I had to add it to the CAN installation gateway, even though no such physical module exists; which results in the following errors:
*Address 4C: Tire Pressure II
Cannot be reached*

Also I have what may be a constant code set in my ABS controller:
*01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent*

It says intermittent there but it might be there all the time, I'm not sure, because there is no TPMS module in reality. However TPMS works fine after I coded the ABS controller (both coding & adaptation), the CAN gateway, and Instruments, for TPMS. The menu options for setting are all in the DIS (no button required when you have this) and I've had it trigger on various occasions before (so I know it works).

I wonder then, what would happen with an ABS module that is self-capable of indirect TPMS which also has the TPMS module? Would one have to remove/disable the module or would it work with it too?

Also is there any correlation between that TPMS module and HHA I wonder? There shouldn't be but we don't really know what the module even does...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you sure your TT doesn't have direct TPMS with the sensors in the tyre valves? As that is what the dedicated module you show is for. I also think, but not 100%, that all NA cars are equipped with direct TPMS even after the European ones switched to indirect? I assume you also have a physical button next to the gear lever?

The indirect in your A3 makes sense as it is coded in the ABS and then adds the menu to the DIS, rather than a physical button

Thanks for the VCDS info, it is interesting to know and might help in future if I do attempt to swap it over


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Are you sure your TT doesn't have direct TPMS with the sensors in the tyre valves?


Yep 100% sure 



MT-V6 said:


> As that is what the dedicated module you show is for. I also think, but not 100%, that all NA cars are equipped with direct TPMS even after the European ones switched to indirect?


I'm not sure about the TT per se but in US they mandated TPMS for passenger cars after MY08 I think it was (could be mistaken but around there). Canada never had such a mandate. However from everything I've read (and how I originally enabled on my A3) the indirect system satisfies the requirement in the US (doesn't need to be pressure-based) so many PQ35 cars were having this enabled in US market, indirect TPMS from the factory.

If we go back in the thread some people explained there are two different modules and coding options:


_Dejan_ said:


> ...
> For example for VW Golf (1K) or Audi A3 (8P) Im find this:
> +0000000 = *with ABS based* Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-*7K1/7K6*)
> +0016384 = *without ABS based* Tire Pressure Monitoring (PR-*7K0/7K8*)
> ...





meteor said:


> 8J0 907 *273 is the radio base TPMS* controller with option code PR-*7K8* (e.g in USA). 8J0 907 *274 is the controller for ABS based TPMS* with option code PR-*7K6*.
> 
> BR, meteor


I see he says in US 7K8 but I'm not 100% sure if that's always true, though it might be on the _TT_. It certainly wasn't for other PQ35s like Golf, A3, Jetta, etc. While I believe some of those could have had pressure based I think it was largely the older ones, say from 05-11 or so? That would have had the pressure based. The US mandate is very likely why VAG made it so the standard ABS controller could do the indirect TPMS duty--a much cheaper way to meet the governmental requirements without having pressure sensors on basic Golfs, Jettas.



MT-V6 said:


> I assume you also have a physical button next to the gear lever?


No physical button in either car, both are done through DIS. Only newer instrument clusters have this ability though, older ones you would need the button. With the A3 I think all facelift cars (MY09+ here) have the ability through DIS but I'm not 100% sure on that. Even with the DIS option one could theoretically install the button but I didn't see a need to.



MT-V6 said:


> The indirect in your A3 makes sense as it is coded in the ABS and then adds the menu to the DIS, rather than a physical button


Yes, that's correct. The TT is the same though, I have no button in there it's done via the DIS as well. It definitely wasn't added to this car after the fact because the TPMS option is on the options sticker for one thing and also the car was completely stock when I purchased it--the two previous owners never did a single thing with VCDS or otherwise, to it. I think the only thing that was done to this car was a fairly light tint job, and that's about it.

I coded out the LED DRL "wink" on turn signals, added the window-rollup-with-remote feature, and even the RNS-E startup screen was set to the TT screen from the factory, despite the fact that it's a TT-S! I changed it to TT-S though :wink: Kind of funny this car went its whole life until now without even these "basic" things being set.



MT-V6 said:


> Thanks for the VCDS info, it is interesting to know and might help in future if I do attempt to swap it over


Yeah I think it's good to have this information here for all--hopefully others can make use of it as well. I'd be real interested in doing this as well at some point--adding XDS would be great. But, I have a lot of other things to do with this car first so that will probably be one of things in the distant future, if ever.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Has anyone been able to activate hill assist using OBDEleven. The coding is similar to VCDS is it not?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Mistyval said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone been able to activate hill assist using OBDEleven. The coding is similar to VCDS is it not?


The coding would be the same regardless, the coding belongs to the car not to the tool you are using to modify it. However OBDEleven has this thing called "one-click apps" which may or may not exist to perform this function.

Honestly the one-click apps seem dumb to me because they have a "credit" cost to them, which means you either have to use some of the credits that came with it when you bought it or buy more or repeatedly view ads (or something like that) to get more credits. But these "one-click apps" are basically just simplified "user friendly" ways to accomplish something, basically without having any knowledge of coding whatsoever. VCDS has the simplified "check boxes" in the long coding helper (for modules that both have long coding and that Ross-tech has developed label files for) so that is _sort of_ like how the "one click" stuff works in OBDEleven and Carista, but shows you exactly what change you are making to the long-code so you can better understand it.

To that end, I recommend people learn a little bit about coding and how it works though because it's better to do that and understand what you're changing than to just use the "one-click" stuff which may not even work on a given car due to all the small differences like the things we've gone over here.

I've not used OBDEleven but from what I know you can access modules and coding just like VCDS to make the described changes--you don't _need_ to use credits or one-click apps for this, just access the module and the coding and make the changes just like with VCDS. Sorry about the long answer--the short answer is yes you should be able to.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Mistyval said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I total agree with you regarding the one click apps, half the time they don't work.
I have a OBDEleven, that I have use to code other items on my car, using long code. I'm just struggling to get Hill assist to work following the VCDS coding, hence asking if anyone has successfully achieved it..


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Mistyval said:


> I total agree with you regarding the one click apps, half the time they don't work.


Ouch. Do they at least refund your credits when they don't?



Mistyval said:


> I have a OBDEleven, that I have use to code other items on my car, using long code. I'm just struggling to get Hill assist to work following the VCDS coding, hence asking if anyone has successfully achieved it..


To begin, do you have a short-coding (SVM) module or a long-coding one? You might have mentioned this, sorry.

If you have the long-coding module it should be pretty much a sure thing. If you have the short-coding module it seems a different story. Did you try coding the module for it already?

Once you code the module (either by the correct long-coding or adding 2048 to the short code, depending on module) then you also need to go into adaptation and enable it there. However you won't be able to access the adaptation channel if the module isn't coded for HHA--so you have to do one, save and exit (cycle the ignition if you want to be 100% sure) and then adjust the adaptation.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Mistyval said:
> 
> 
> > I total agree with you regarding the one click apps, half the time they don't work.
> ...





> I tried to follow this from m-a-r-k post on this feed:
> 
> I thought I'd give this a go.
> ABS Component: ESP MK60E1
> ...





> I went into 03, then in Adaptations and got as far as this:


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

So are you saying it's activated now or that channel 10 is showing brake booster on your car and not hill assist? I will try to check on my car today and see what I come up with. I haven't activated HHA but might as well give it a shot...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mistyval, what module part number do you have? The app might say or if not the sticker is quite visible on the ABS unit itself under the bonnet

My understanding is that the early non-letter suffix version does not support it, but would be good to confirm what you have also


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> So are you saying it's activated now or that channel 10 is showing brake booster on your car and not hill assist? I will try to check on my car today and see what I come up with. I haven't activated HHA but might as well give it a shot...


Hi and thank you for your patience. Channel 10 is showing brake booster and it's still not activated.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Mistyval, what module part number do you have? The app might say or if not the sticker is quite visible on the ABS unit itself under the bonnet
> 
> My understanding is that the early non-letter suffix version does not support it, but would be good to confirm what you have also


Hi MT-V6,
On the build code I have 1AT and the module is ESP MK60E1


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Mistyval said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Mistyval, what module part number do you have? The app might say or if not the sticker is quite visible on the ABS unit itself under the bonnet
> ...


Looks like you have the same module and software (0010) as myself and MT-V6--he tried and can't get his to work. I'll try this afternoon see if it works on mine, but guessing it won't be doable. Will post back later.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

"Hardware number" is the E revision though and I think others in this thread have had success with that module. Who knows what the differences with all these modules are

Some rough findings from ETKA:

Prefacelift:
8J0 614 517 - 06/2006-05/2008
8J0 614 517 A - 06/2008-05/2009 (not listed as superseding the above?)
8J0 614 517 D - 06/2009-06/2010 (supersedes A)

Facelift:
8J0 614 517 B - 05/2010-12/09/2011
8J0 614 517 E - 12/09/2011-06/2014 (supersedes B)

RS only:
8J0 614 517 C - up to 30/05/2011
8J0 614 517 F - 03/2009-08/10/2012 (supersedes C)
8J0 614 517 G - 08/10/2012-06/14 (supersedes F)

The dates are not always consistent. It is difficult to fully identify which is fitted to each engine but it does appear not to be particularly engine related anyway, except for the RS.

Something else to note is that the 8J modules are not shared with other cars, EXCEPT the RS ones which are shared with the RS3 8P.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mistyval said:


> TT'sRevenge said:
> 
> 
> > So are you saying it's activated now or that channel 10 is showing brake booster on your car and not hill assist? I will try to check on my car today and see what I come up with. I haven't activated HHA but might as well give it a shot...
> ...


I think you might have misread the other posts. In VCDS Adaptation is listed as option '10'. I'm not sure without checking which channel the actual Hill Hold adaptation is on though...


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Okay so I tried it and it worked on mine...

The adaptation channel is not 10 as mentioned, 10 is the # for Adaptation menu... The adaptation channel is actually #58.

I got a choice of four settings:
0-normal
1-early
2-late
3-late

So either 0 is really supposed to be off and 1 is normal or it is actually as specified. Unfortunately I can't physically try it out because I haven't put insurance back on the car for the summer yet (only have parked insurance atm).

But yes added 2048 to the short code an then adaptation channel 58 became visible (instead of error msg) with the above options.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Okay so I tried it and it worked on mine...
> 
> The adaptation channel is not 10 as mentioned, 10 is the # for Adaptation menu... The adaptation channel is actually #58.
> 
> ...


Amazing :idea: . Thank you for taking the time to look. 
I had another look yesterday afternoon and started to wonder if the channel number was incorrect. 
I'm going to try doing as you did and report back later...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good stuff, it looks like E is confirmed as a working version then. It is the latest revision fitted to non RS mk2s as in my info above, so makes sense. Shame it's not an EC1 module

As you your weird adaptation options, it looks like an old vcds bug. Might be worth reporting it to Ross Tech



m-a-r-k said:


> Enter 1 in "New value" or press up button next to it. There appears to be a bug in VCDS where it shows the wrong text value in the Hill Hold Assist Status box (a typical coding bug where programmer is counting from 1 rather than zero).
> Then hit Save and then Done, Go Back.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

So....

Went to try again, went through to adaptations and 058 (in my case).. nothing
Added 2048 to coding, save and wrote the code. 
Channel 058 now shows this and that's as far as I got:

So my question is do I change the value number to 1, which I did and nothing. 
My drive is in a slight incline and I was facing forward, engine on with seatbelt on, I applied the break and I rolled with out any sense of holding...
Upwards and onwards...


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Mistyval said:


> So....
> 
> Went to try again, went through to adaptations and 058 (in my case).. nothing
> Added 2048 to coding, save and wrote the code.
> ...


I'm not sure that HHA works going _down_ a hill. It's for going _up_ hills. Going down you don't need any help getting started because gravity does that for you  Going up is when you need the "hold assist" so you don't roll backwards before you've got enough throttle in to move upwards.

What you will feel [when parked facing up an incline] is the brake pedal getting firm when releasing it slightly (not all the way)--this is the electronic line-lock engaging. In other words regardless of the brake pressure you are putting in the car is holding the brake pressure you were at to begin with (to be stopped on the hill/incline). SO if you release a little you'll not be able to push it down further, this is HHA in action. When you release the brakes to "go for the gas" it will hold it there temporarily (not indefinitely!) which is enough for it not to go anywhere until you start moving up.

Anyway if you were going up and not down, try adaptation value of 1 instead of 0 on channel #58 and see if that works.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Mistyval said:
> 
> 
> > So....
> ...


Hi,
I know why I was hoping it would hold on the forward incline as my other car Ford Kuga has Hill hold and works in both directions. I think I was expecting that. 
Will turn the car around tomorrow then reprogram it all and see if it works and ... hopefully report back with good news.

Once again thank you for you assistance and help... 
my next challenge is to get the coming/leaving home lights working. I don't have all the auto lights etc but it is possible... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Holding the brakes when facing downhill would be useful when manoeuvring on a hill I would imagine. I think it is a fairly basic system on the MK2 though, in comparison to newer cars

I tried to code mine again today and it isn't possible. I think I will firstly swap it for an E revision one, before then attempting an A3 EC1 swap in future (wiring changes and potentially brake line changes required for that...)


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

Guys, 
So I just tried again, changed all the values and I've successfully activated HHA. 
However I now have a flashing yellow abs symbol. 
I've run a scan to see if that flags anything and no faults came up.


----------



## Mistyval (Nov 7, 2018)

Mistyval said:


> Guys,
> So I just tried again, changed all the values and I've successfully activated HHA.
> However I now have a flashing yellow abs symbol.
> I've run a scan to see if that flags anything and no faults came up.


Update: I sat with engine running for a while whilst it was still flashing, then went for a drive in my area which lots of inclines. HHA worked every time and the flashing ABS symbol has stopped by the time I got home. 
I can confirm that it only works when the car is on a uphill incline and sadly not on a down hill slope.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Mistyval said:


> Mistyval said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Yep, that's how it is intended.

As for the ABS I believe you must have inadvertently activated the "system function test". The light will go away but come back after a short time again if you haven't completed the test requirements (which you can accomplish sometimes with some regular low-speed driving just by chance). There is no way you can get this to go away without completing the requirements! Disconnecting the battery, clearing codes, etc. it will remain in "system function test" until you complete the test!

I activated this by accident once and tried to complete the test following the requirements...again and again in a parking lot, but I guess it wasn't large enough as I could never get enough room to turn at the low radius it requires to complete. Leaving that parking lot to go to another one, with just the driving to get out the parking lot on to the road...I completed the test requirements :lol:

Anyway here is the video on what you need to do if the light comes back flashing:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Reviving this thread yet again  I have been doing some digging, as it would be interesting to know what the coding actually means

@TT'sRevenge did the +2048 work for you?

Interestingly your module coding is the same as technik21s. Some ABS modules in other VAG cars take the VIN into account, so coding would never be the same, so that possibly discounts that on the 8J modules. You both have the same module part number and what appear to be similar cars (by your signatures)

TT'sRevenge "2013 Phantom Black TT-S"
technik21 "2013 TTS Black Edition- S-Tronic"

Part number 8J0 614 517 E
Pre-HHA coding 616246

I believe these variables are taken into account:

Brakes
Suspension - standard, magride
Engine
Powertrain - FWD/AWD
HHA
But there must be quite a few more as there appears to be at least 20 bits to the coding. Some might apply to all 8Js though. I am not sure about TPMS or whether the separate module alone is all that is required there


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

I looked at doing this for my A4 - but it's now my son's A4 & would need a new ABS controller nonetheless there is some stuff here which might prove useful.



AudiEnthusiasts TPMS


and 


AudiEnthusiasts Hill Hold Assist Install


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Reviving this thread yet again  I have been doing some digging, as it would be interesting to know what the coding actually means
> 
> @TT'sRevenge did the +2048 work for you?


It did, I had to run back through the last few pages of this thread to even remember about all this discussion 

At the time I enabled it on the car itself but I didn't have insurance (winter storage) on the car to test it. The problem is because I'm old and have a bad memory lol, I don't even rembemer if it was actually working or not once I was driving the car. Something is telling me it worked but I disabled it again (for what reason I'm not sure) but TBH I can't remember. Also I'm actually in the same position now--won't be putting the insurance on until I get the suspension and stereo work done, which I hope to be starting this week but will be away on the weekend so probably won't get done for a little while. I was aiming for start of May but might not be until later, heh. So I won't be able to re-confirm until then but I'm about 90% sure it did work fine.



MT-V6 said:


> Interestingly your module coding is the same as technik21s. Some ABS modules in other VAG cars take the VIN into account, so coding would never be the same, so that possibly discounts that on the 8J modules.


Could it just be that short coding/SVM modules don't do this, hence why the codes are the same? Just a guess.



MT-V6 said:


> You both have the same module part number and what appear to be similar cars (by your signatures)
> 
> TT'sRevenge "2013 Phantom Black TT-S"
> technik21 "2013 TTS Black Edition- S-Tronic"
> ...


Yeah there's quite a lot going to be contained in the code I guess, but Ross-Tech only knows/publishes so much. Not sure what the actual resource is internally at VAG for coding modules? Not sure if this is found in ETKA or ELSA, or how the heck dealers know how coding and options work; or, if it's through some automated process. E.g. When they have to replace a module on a vehicle due to defect or issue.



TT'sRevenge said:


> I'm not sure that HHA works going _down_ a hill. It's for going _up_ hills. Going down you don't need any help getting started because gravity does that for you  Going up is when you need the "hold assist" so you don't roll backwards before you've got enough throttle in to move upwards.


Oh to make a small correction to myself here... HHA actually _does_ work when you're pointed down an incline; however it _still_ only works for "going up" hills. That is, it will work with the car pointed down an incline _if you are in reverse_ and trying to back _up_ the incline. I noticed this some time ago, but reading back through here thought I would mention it. If you are in a forward gear and pointed down, it won't line-lock the brakes as it assumes when you release the pedal you do want to go downwards.



JohnnyFarmer said:


> I looked at doing this for my A4 - but it's now my son's A4 & would need a new ABS controller nonetheless there is some stuff here which might prove useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that site is good for 1st gen MLB cars (B8/8K, 8R, etc.). Most of it is not applicable to PQ35 cars which are more "simple" for coding (and we also don't have MMI and are limited to things that can be done in the DIS). The Hill Hold described there is actually a misnomer, by adding that switch and the coding to an MLB car, you're actually adding the Auto Hold feature. I think it's just what Ross-Tech decided to call the option ("Hill Hold") in their software and the guy even mentions it in the last page--that it's not just a _hill_ holder. As the switch you install suggests "(A)" that is actually the Auto Hold feature being installed/enabled on those cars. Auto Hold was never available or possible on most PQ35 cars (I believe it's possible the Tiguan had it but that might not have been until MQB Tigs, I can't remember now).


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds like you are having a mare there remembering what you did or didn't do 

Interesting to know the hill hold works when pointing downhill but in reverse. That would be useful when parking with DSG, it's a bit of a pain having to use the handbrake to do reverse hill starts when squeezing into a tight space, it doesn't feel as natural as holding the biting point on a manual


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Sounds like you are having a mare there remembering what you did or didn't do
> 
> Interesting to know the hill hold works when pointing downhill but in reverse. That would be useful when parking with DSG, it's a bit of a pain having to use the handbrake to do reverse hill starts when squeezing into a tight space, it doesn't feel as natural as holding the biting point on a manual


Indeed my memory is really not what it used to be  Too many hits to the head I think, and too old--double whammy haha.

Yeah it def. works that way though because I've had it engage while reversing into my garage a few times, the odd time I need to reverse in (actually the TT I always reverse in because of what side of the garage it's usually on). Another tip when trying to go up inclines at lower speeds (like driveways and such where you only want to go up a little bit and don't want to overdo it with throttle) is to lock the Haldex by turning off the ESP. This is an undocumented feature that will lock the Haldex giving you immediate drive at the rear (instead of having to give more throttle on Gen4s or waiting for slip on Gen2s, which is even worse). It only works at low speeds though--above a certain vehicle speed the Haldex performs as normal even if the ESP is off.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking back through all these threads, it would be nice if someone could summarize this procedure into a set of step-by-step instructions. There's a lot of great information in this post, but it's a bit scattered since this seems to require mods to a number of different modules.

A good summary should include:

Model years that are/are not capable of accepting the Hill Assist coding (if known)
Hardware and software minimum requirements of the various modules (e.g. ABS Module 1AT)
Adaptation module/address location and value settings where required for all of modules the that are involved -
ABS module (1AT)
TPMS module
ESP module
Instruments module
CAN Gateway

RPM release value setting
etc, etc...
The addition of VCDS or OBEeleven screen shots would be great!

Once done, I'll create a new "How to" topic in the *Knowledge Base* and link it back to this post.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Will do when I get around to it. My module isn't compatible and I plan to swap it over for one that is. I believe IPG has some info on that too, including bleeding the lines after the swap

I'll put info together specific to HHA when I do it


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

> Will do when I get around to it.


Here you go!


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Model years that are/are not capable of accepting the Hill Assist coding (if known)
> Hardware and software minimum requirements of the various modules (e.g. ABS Module 1AT)
> Adaptation module/address location and value settings where required for all of modules the that are involved -
> ABS module (1AT)
> ...


Hmm yeah that seems like a great idea, as mentioned in the PM I'll try to see what I can do next week to help.

A few notes... The ABS and ESP module is one and the same.

TPMS module _may_ only be required on TTs but since this is a TT forum that's probably all we're worried about. Someone will have to try it out _without_ the module (e.g. ghost module) to see if it will work on the TT. My feeling is that the older SVM [ABS] modules *require* it, while the newer long-coding modules do not. However even if you don't need it, you need to "pretend" like it's there by creating the existence of it in the gateway, which will therefore cause a permanent error to be set saying the module cannot be reached--this is fine and has no ill effects on the car otherwise (my A3 has been like this for nearly 10 years now, heh). There may be some other way to do it without the module and without getting the comm error, but I'd have to take a look at a car that has a long-coding module, has no TPMS module, and was like this from the factory, to see how it's working w/o error.

Instruments--just a quick change required here so the TPMS light/warning actually go off when the pressure is low. If you don't do this the TPMS will still work but you'll never see any indication of it  (there will only be the low pressure errors in a scan).

The rest I guess we'll get put together and hopefully have a [relatively] easy DIY for people soon


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *MT-V6* and *TT'sRevenge* - 
Since you two are the lead engineers on this project, it might be worth a coordinated exchange of PMs so you guys don't duplicate the effort.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's what I can see in my coding and adaptation channels in the ABS module. Hope it helps!

I don't have any big hills to test this on around where i am so will need to report back to see if this has an effect or not.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice one Ian.  Here's screen shots from your video of the VCDS windows for reference.

• Select Address [03 - ABS Brakes]
• Select [Adaptation - 10]
• From the Drop-down menu, select Hill Hold Assist (HHA)
• Change the "New value" from 0 to 1
• Click [Save]
• Click [Done, go back]

I'm guessing this should work on my 2007 since your file name is the same as my auto scan shown below. Would be curious what you have for hardware (HW) , Component and Revision?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Would be curious what you have for hardware (HW) , Component and Revision?


I can get those from an autoscan. I'll post up soon 🙂


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't believe yours is unfortunately SJP. The part number with no revision letter at the end is the most basic, same as mine currently. I won't accept the coding to add 2048  I have a newer revision to test out but need to fit it first. Will post part numbers after I have confirmed it works so as not to confuse things

In the VCDS screenshot above you can see that IPG has 'A' revision which is slighter newer. The label files are normally quite generic and don't take revision into account


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

The coding only unlocks the adaptation channel to accept other value aside from 0. Without coding adaptation value is stuck to 0. You don't need to change the coding to see the adaptation channel.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Following up now that I'm in town where hills are everywhere. The HHA doesn't work. I have noticed though that the speed is better regulated when CC activated and going down a hill. 
Cruise down a hill wasn't like this before the coding.

Might need to adjust coding for another number for HHA to work as expected.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

You can easily tell if the hill assist is working by releasing the brake pedal then step on it again. If it is working the pedal will feels like the engine is off and there is no vacuum at the booster. The pedal feels hard because the computer is holding the brake.

It always make me nervous when I step on the brake pedal and it feels hard.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Have you tried recalibrating the longitudinal sensor?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What do you have the adaptation on? Apparently there is a bug in how VCDS displays it as mentioned previously in this thread

I have a newer ABS pump/module ready to fit but probably won't be until early June


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Same thing. 

Not a bug, they just mislabeled the function. 0 = off 
1= On

ABS Module is flashable. I'm not sure but I think it's possible to activate it by flashing the module.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> Have you tried recalibrating the longitudinal sensor?


No I haven't tried this yet 

What setting is yours on?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

There is no setting. It just reset to 0 just like steering angle. Make sure to do it on a level surface. 

It will only work after 2 or 3 seconds of full stop.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry i meant which adaptation number do you have coded? 
0, 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Can't remember if 1 or 2 but sure not 3. The the files are on my dead ipad.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

cool i might just experiment and report back


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Two questions for summary (if we've figured it out yet) -

1.) Which ABS pump/module(s) can support HHA?
2.) How do we determine which ABS pump/module was factory installed in our vehicles - is the data from auto scan sufficient?

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: *8J0 614 517* HW: *8J0 614 517* 
Component: *ESP MK60E1 0130 * 
Revision: *00H52001* 
Coding: 0026177
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 6A8C3291C07969C7E5E-803E


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

As for 2, you can see the sticker on it on the pump itself (the cylinder part of the unit)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Like these eBay examples -


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep that's the one. All I know currently is the the version with no revision letter at the end definitely doesn't support HHA, this was fitted in 2006 and 2007.

Higher in the thread are lots of E revisions which were fitted to facelift cars, and they do support it

In between are A, D (prefacelift) and B (facelift)

They are not shared with any other VAG car

The RS uses different parts (C, F, G) and is sacred with the RS3

Not sure what the difference is between any of these otherwise


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

The PR Code 1AT and 1AS depends on the Brake Booster not on the ABS module.

RHD 6 Cylinder Brake Booster Part # (PR Code)
8J2612107A (1AT)
8J2612107B (1AS)


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Snap.

I had a feeling the booster would pop up. It might be dependant on the sensor that's in the later model booster? Some kind of vacuum.somwthing or other...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting theory, though I'm not sure why the 1AS 1AT was ever mentioned as the HHA PR code is UG1 (or UG0 for cars without)


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Tip off from a mate who is also a master of retrofits - we will need MK60EC1 ABS modules for this to work.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

There is no EC1 module for the TT though. It's a bit odd that the 8J has specific versions that differ from other PQ35 cars, and for a latecomer (compared to Golf Mk5, A3 8P etc) it's also a bit dated

So weirdly the TT has HHA with just the E1 module, but also requires a separate TPMS module, whereas EC1 have it built in


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I thought someone waaay back in the earlier page posted their module is an EC1 with long coding?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah I am confused by that as they have the same part numbers as loads of others. Also if you make general searches online it only ever comes up with that post, none on ross tech forums etc

I wish that member still had their TT so we could check things on it because it's a very weird case


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Interesting theory, though I'm not sure why the 1AS 1AT was ever mentioned as the HHA PR code is UG1 (or UG0 for cars without)











Coding Hill Assist with VCDS


Hello Would somebody who has 8J0 614 517 ABS controller and Hill Assist enabled send me a copy of the VCDS coding for ABS/03 and Cent Elect/09. My TTS MY2013 has Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 E HW: 8J0 614 517 E Component: ESP MK60E1...




www.ttforum.co.uk





UG0 means HHA not active. All TTS & TT (4 cylinder) Quattro LHD supports HHA but not all of them are active. FWD LHD supports HHA but don't have longitudinal sensor.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

IPG3.6 said:


> Snap.
> 
> I had a feeling the booster would pop up. It might be dependant on the sensor that's in the later model booster? Some kind of vacuum.somwthing or other...


I'm really can't understand how the abs module can detect the brake booster since 2.0 don't have a vacuum sensor. No wires are connected to the brake booster.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah you're right actually @Wolvez as the sensor will usually be located on that flat spot at about 5 o'clock - let's throw that theory out of the window because our Skoda 1z, which DOES have an EC1 module, doesn't have the sensor on it and has long coding available.

it's all module dependant and must be a MK60EC1


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder is some other coding in your ABS is wrong IPG? Though I'm not sure what, but what Wolvez said has got me thinking. Your car was originally a FWD, did you swap over the sensors? I seem to believe they are inside the cabin under the dash somewhere but would need to check that...


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Longitudinal sensor bolted near the DSG gear selector. Quattro uses dual sensor for both yaw and longitudinal.

At first I taught the sensor was at the center trim where the blinking anti theft led is located because of some stupid diagram.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Your car was originally a FWD, did you swap over the sensors?


I'm pretty sure I swapped over the yaw/lateral rate sensors as I had a hunch they'd be specific for AWD / FWD. I'd need to double check autoscans to make sure. 

I assume i'd probably have errors, especially on track days, if that was the wrong set up?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

You won't get an error when you do the coding and adaptation. After driving the car you will get an error.

The wheel speed sensor is also different on FWD and AWD.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I've swapped it out then. I have no errors for lateral or yaw rate or wheel and sensors


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ok am going to add extra insight here as I've just done the upgrade on a mk5 golf. We changed an early model ABS for a later mode mk6 R abs mk60EC1 unit. There are a few more things to it than just changing our the abs module and pump and doing coding.

So all of the parts that require attention are

abs module (easiest part)
abs plug wiring
abs hard lines
long coding

*ABS MODULE *
Apart from the obvious changing of the ABS module there are some other specifics that require switching out or around. Changing the ABS unit is the easy part - unbolt the bracket from the chassis rail and switch it over.

HHA long coding enabled unit









*ABS PLUG WIRING*
There were a few pins that required relocating. Checking the TT early model VS golf they're different to each other. This would need a bit of a study to determine wiring differences between pre and facelift 8J plug wiring. At least the CAN wires are in the same location already comparing the 1k facelift wiring to the early 8J wiring.

The pre facelift golf plug wiring. There are a few more wires in here compared to the facelift.









Pin removal is simple then we had to swap some wires around and remove a few to match the facelift ABS plug wiring. No splicing required.









Specifically had to follow this which was confusing as the screenshot was missing plug numbers and has to go strictly by colour.









This is the correct 1k0 plug wiring in the end
t47/1 is the thick red/yellow wire. These colours and wiring pinout differ in the 8J..would need mapping out.

















*ABS HARDLINES*
The annoying thing is that the size of the threads differ between pre and facelift ABS modules.
The front lines on the top swap for some reason where one is m8 and M10 in the middle positions and they've swapped them in the facelift. Which means you need the appropriate hard lines from the facelift ABS module too.

Pre facelift goes (L-R) M10, M10, m8 , m10









Facelift goes M10, M8, M10, M10









These hardlines may differ to the ones in the TT. Although we didnt have a wrecking facelift TT to pull lines and compare with my pre facelift.

This was the most stressful part as the long hardline had to be bent WAY out of shape in order to be put into place with engine in situ. The long hardline goes under the brake booster, then goes up and turns 90 degrees in through the wheel arch, then turns 90 degrees again to shoot down to the flexible line you can see when you remove the RHS wheel. Essentially a |_| shape bu upside down... not the greatest shape to work with in such tight spaces!

*LONG CODING*
Once all hardware is installed the need to code the ABS module correctly follows. When you go in with VCDS the long coding will be zeroed out. Then of course you will want to run an ABS brake bleed.

We were hoping to do the job on my car too but we'd run out of time as we also did new rotors, pads and hardlines at all four corners before tackling the module upgrade.

Hope that helps


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Today I swapped my 8J0 614 517 module for a newer 8J0 614 517 D from a 2010 car. This one allows the +2048 coding to unlock the adaptation, which I set to 1 (normal). However it is not working. Either I need to leave the car overnight for everything to reset (will test tomorrow) or I am having the same issue as IPG.

There are no faults, basic settings all worked etc, and driving the car gives no ESP, steering etc faults. My brake booster is the type WITH the sensor G201 and extra wiring, and this appears to be fine judging by measuring blocks.

My questions are (appeal for scans!):

Has anyone with an A or D revision module got hill hold working
Has anyone with the brake booster sensor got hill hold working
The above both apply to either a factory spec or as a retrofit

Thanks


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Brake booster part # ends with letter "B"? PR code 1AS? Not sure, but I think the brake booster with sensors are 1AS. Brake booster for TTS & 6 cylinder engine with PR code 1AT have same part #. So there should be no sensor.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Today I swapped my 8J0 614 517 module for a newer 8J0 614 517 D from a 2010 car. This one allows the +2048 coding to unlock the adaptation, which I set to 1 (normal). However it is not working. Either I need to leave the car overnight for everything to reset (will test tomorrow) or I am having the same issue as IPG.
> 
> There are no faults, basic settings all worked etc, and driving the car gives no ESP, steering etc faults. My brake booster is the type WITH the sensor G201 and extra wiring, and this appears to be fine judging by measuring blocks.
> 
> ...


I have a 2010 TTS and I have the rev "D" module.
I've not yet tried to enable HHA but it would appear that I should be able to as all the rights numbers are there in ODBeleven.

How can I check for the brake booster sensor?

I can try out the coding tomorrow lunch time.

Screenshot of ODBeleven for pleasure:










Notice the SW version is 0030.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

darrylmg said:


> How can I check for the brake booster sensor?


If there is a sensor you should see it connected to the brake booster aside from the master cylinder.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> Brake booster part # ends with letter "B"? PR code 1AS? Not sure, but I think the brake booster with sensors are 1AS. Brake booster for TTS & 6 cylinder engine with PR code 1AT have same part #. So there should be no sensor.


I've not checked the part number though I don't think it is easily visible. I might ask my Audi dealer as I know the parts guy

I'm pretty sure I have the sensor, my connector has the wiring in place for it anyway in pins 5, 30, 40 and 41

My PR code is 1AS like you say


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

darrylmg said:


> I have a 2010 TTS and I have the rev "D" module.
> I've not yet tried to enable HHA but it would appear that I should be able to as all the rights numbers are there in ODBeleven.
> 
> How can I check for the brake booster sensor?
> ...


I am very interested in this, as you have the same module, same software version too, as my "new" one

Like Wolvez asked, I would be interested to know if you have the brake boost sensor (tricky to see on RHD cars) but it is under the fluid reservoir. Maybe easier to access with the 4 cylinder engine/layout. I will check mine tomorrow

What PR code do you have (the sticker of codes in your service manual, should have either 1AS or 1AT)

To try enabling it, add 2048 to your coding, then go to adaptation channel 58 and put in either 1 (normal), 2 (early) or 3 (late). This refers to how many revs are required to release the brakes. I would try 1 first. Then obviously you will need a hill


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Do you have DTC on other modules? Mine did not work right away after doing the coding, adaptation and basic setting. During that time I had a fault in the driver's module because the stupid computer can't detect the motor I installed. Since I'm not getting any DTC, I completely forgot about it and left the adaptation to 1. I just got surprise one day because it's working.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have no fault codes, they all cleared after a test drive and basic settings after swapping the module over. I haven't been out since it didn't work initially though


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

darrylmg said:


> How can I check for the brake booster sensor?


Look In your engine bay. The sensor is at 4 O clock on the booster if present  (assuming your are RHD)


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

IPG3.6 said:


> Look In your engine bay. The sensor is at 4 O clock on the booster if present  (assuming your are RHD)


I can confirm that I have HHA working now.
I'll put pics of the ODBeleven screens in the follow-on post from this.

I don't think I have the sensor on the brake booster (PITA to get a photo), assuming you mean 4 O'clock when looking at it from the front of the car (yes I'm RHD):




























Here's my H/W part to confirm:










A section of my options list. I can see 1AT. In the prior posts there was also a mention of 7K6 for TPMS (which I don't have a button for) :











I can't see any mention of a sensor on the brake booster in the workshop manuals or on any parts catalogues.
I even tried a google image search to find an example. Where has the info that it is needed come from?


Going back to TPMS, the attachment here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/ssp-380-audi-tt-coupé-‘07-pdf.433809/
On pages 32 it shows "_TEVES Mk60E1 with optional low tyre pressure indicator_" and on page 37 it says:

"_In all markets except North America, the
Audi TT Coupé ‘07 comes with an upgraded version
of the low tyre pressure indicator previously
featured in the Audi A3. Being an indirect measuring
system, no tyre pressure sensors are installed in
the wheels.
Using a new evaluation method, it is now possible
to detect simultaneous pressure loss to at multiple
wheels. Tyre pressures are monitored
simultaneously using two different concepts._"


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Enabling HHA in ODBeleven.
Before changing the coding:










After adding 2048 to the coding:










Before changing HHA, current value was "0":










After changing to "1":










I tested the car on a 25% incline. The HHA definitely works because:

When facing up hill in "D", applying the break, the break pedal goes hard and stays hard for ~5 secs before releasing.
When facing down the hill in "R", the same happens, making general hill maneuvering much easier.
I like the feature.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the details, that is very helpful. I suspected you would be fine as your previous coding matches a few other TTS that have successfully enabled HHA. The trouble is that it's hard to work out what else is in the coding, or whether it's due to this sensor...

At least that confirms that D revision is compatible

I don't suppose you could PM me your number plate so that I can ask my Audi dealer to check your brake booster part number?


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> I don't suppose you could PM me your number plate so that I can ask my Audi dealer to check your brake booster part number?


Done.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Thanks for the details, that is very helpful. I suspected you would be fine as your previous coding matches a few other TTS that have successfully enabled HHA. The trouble is that it's hard to work out what else is in the coding, or whether it's due to this sensor...


This is what meteor posted further back in the thread:


meteor said:


> ...
> 
> For HHA coding I just collected TT VCDS logs from WEB, checked the basic feature set of each of the car, converted each ABS coding from Decimal to Binary and then used logic to find the right bit.


When meteor says "from WEB", I assume the internet, but could he mean something else? Somewhere where all variation of ABS codings can be found?


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

darrylmg said:


> This is what meteor posted further back in the thread:
> 
> 
> When meteor says "from WEB", I assume the internet, but could he mean something else? Somewhere where all variation of ABS codings can be found?


Yes - from the internet; nothing fancy. I collected the TT vcds logs from various/random public discussion forums - see attached.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

darrylmg said:


> This is what meteor posted further back in the thread:
> 
> 
> When meteor says "from WEB", I assume the internet, but could he mean something else? Somewhere where all variation of ABS codings can be found?


Yes he helpfully sent that to me earlier. The thing is, I used my exact previous coding on my new module, and added 2048. All faults cleared after a test drive like they do. My V6 has quattro and the same brake sizes as the TTS. The only thing that differs that I think is in the coding is engine capacity and no magride, so basically I need to try and reverse engineer those coding points and then see what differs


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

darrylmg said:


> I don't think I have the sensor on the brake booster (PITA to get a photo), assuming you mean 4 O'clock when looking at it from the front of the car (yes I'm RHD):


Cool... yep you definitely don't have the sensor. It would usually be on the "flat" part of the face just under the master. 










PN 1k0906207












darrylmg said:


> Where has the info that it is needed come from?


I suspected it might be a requirement for HHA (as the sensor ws present on my 3.2 parts car) but that quickly got disproven.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Yes he helpfully sent that to me earlier. The thing is, I used my exact previous coding on my new module, and added 2048. All faults cleared after a test drive like they do. My V6 has quattro and the same brake sizes as the TTS. The only thing that differs that I think is in the coding is engine capacity and no magride, so basically I need to try and reverse engineer those coding points and then see what differs


Could try darryl's coding in yours and see what errors you get - no harm in doing so as reverting the coding back to known good one will have you back up and running anyway.

When i was trying to get rid of my missing vacuum sensor error all i did was try coding from other posts online - then in the end i just manipulated one number at a time until i got a coding that didn't have any errors LOL


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> Could try darryl's coding in yours and see what errors you get - no harm in doing so as reverting the coding back to known good one will have you back up and running anyway.
> 
> When i was trying to get rid of my missing vacuum sensor error all i did was try coding from other posts online - then in the end i just manipulated one number at a time until i got a coding that didn't have any errors LOL


I will definitely try it. If I get a magride fault that could be potentially quite helpful in finding out which part of the coding contains that


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> I will definitely try it. If I get a magride fault that could be potentially quite helpful in finding out which part of the coding contains that


I'll post up my coding soon


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh the suspense is killing me 😬


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here we go - original scan *3.2 donor, ABS module Revision A, brake booster with sensor - 2009*
_NOTE - German translation provided by moderator._
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 LA HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: TT-3.2-DQ-EU4 G 1056
Revision: 1QH04--- Serial number: AUX7Z0H9FNH02K
Coding: 0010178
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 55ABA918FC15BBE2DE-8001

1 Fault Found:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CP HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1809
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000807311420
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 5FC78B308E2971B284-800B

1 Fault Found:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 A HW: 8J0 614 517 A
Component: ESP MK60E1 0020
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0608065
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2B5F2FE08A11DD1258-807F

2 Faults Found:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels:. 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 N HW: 8P0 907 279 N
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2801 _(Bordnetz = Electrical System)_
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009038416
Coding: E1061E8380141C804F1800001800000000085E075C210802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4895706C3BA7160A55-801D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0070 _(Wisher = Wiper)_
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8K0 910 557 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH04 0003 _(Regenlichtsensor = Rain Light Sensor)_
Coding: 00149804
Shop #: WSC 01236

3 Faults Found:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*2.0 BWA conversion car, ABS module no revision suffix, non sensor brake booster - 2007*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels:. 06F-907-115-AXX.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 HW: 8J0 907 115
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0G0FNF027
Coding: 011300431C070160
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 69D395E8406D0F026A-803D

3 Faults Found:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1302
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000612220489
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2241C2C4FDDB1C5AEB-8077

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017424
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 6AD1EAE4456B041A63-803F

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels:. 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006521823
Coding: E1041E8280141C0003180000180000000008FE075C210802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 428162441D9B3C5A8B-8017

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H06 0060
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090
Coding: 00149804
Shop #: WSC 01236

3 Faults Found:


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

IPG3.6 said:


> Here we go - original scan *3.2 donor, ABS module Revision A, brake booster with sensor - 2009*
> _NOTE - German translation provided by moderator._
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
> ...


Only you could sleep soundly at night with that number of faults  and only because you know exactly what they are and why they exist  you're a true engineer


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I deleted all the superfluous info. These scans were the first from when i obtained the cars so were legacy errors anyway.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

IPG3.6 said:


> Here we go - original scan *3.2 donor, ABS module Revision A, brake booster with sensor - 2009*
> 
> Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
> *Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 A HW: 8J0 614 517 A*
> ...


I'm not sure but I think the coding varies depending on ABS module part #. My 2.0 coding without Sensor @ booster looks more similar and closer to your 3.2 instead of your 2.0. What's the PR code of your BWA engine? See picture below.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am assuming that ODIS is also getting some details from other modules too in combination with the above choices. Eg I had a coding from a car with a gen 3 steering rack, and my car (with gen 2 rack) gave an error. ODIS must be selecting the right one automatically?

Good news from my end though, is that I have managed to make some coding changes using IPGs V6 coding above as a base. My prefacelift car with retrofitted D revision module now has functional hill hold  I'm not done yeat though as it works only facing uphill in D, and not downhill in R as others have mentioned



darrylmg said:


> I tested the car on a 25% incline. The HHA definitely works because:
> 
> When facing up hill in "D", applying the break, the break pedal goes hard and stays hard for ~5 secs before releasing.
> When facing down the hill in "R", the same happens, making general hill maneuvering much easier.


So this will become trial and error I think. Unfortunately I live in a flat area so it isn't that easy to test out... But I am happy regardless for now


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> I am assuming that ODIS is also getting some details from other modules too in combination with the above choices. Eg I had a coding from a car with a gen 3 steering rack, and my car (with gen 2 rack) gave an error. ODIS must be selecting the right one automatically?


I honestly don't know. If I don't use guided function it will just display a number pad then you type the coding manually without any info. When using guided funtion It's doing autoscan from the start. When it detect a fault code it will create a test plan. Then it will guide you step by step in detail.

What error? Driver Steer Recommendation (DSR)

Power steering coding is blank on gen 3. This module is flashable.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That makes sense. I have ODIS installed but can't get the laptop to recognise when it is connected to the car. I think it is a driver issue

I have gen 2 steering rack but I managed to remove the error, there is a coding bit for it. I am attempting to work out what each bit does, will post here eventually when I am happy


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

You need to use the older driver. Then paste it over the driver installed. I can't remember and I don't have my laptop right now. 

Did you run the software as admin? If you did not run the installer as admin it will not work. 

What cable do you have Bluetooth or wifi?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm sure I did that, ended up repeating the process a few times so lost track now!

Yes I think I was admin also

I actually have both but more recently tried the wired one


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Is anyone with the below willing to test a coding out? It will (probably) trigger a fault code which I would like to find out. Then you can revert your coding and clear the fault code afterwards. All in the name of reverse engineering the ABS coding 

A manual TT
A FWD TT


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> ABS coding
> 
> A manual TT
> A FWD TT


Check this link









ABS Coding & Magride Delete


Magride coding +/- 8192 FWD to AWD coding +/- 512 Manual to DSG coding +/- 524288 17" PR code "1LN" to 18" 1LA coding +/- 1 16" PR code 1KZ 2ED to 17" 1LN coding +/- 6




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

@MT-V6

I think I finally found out the reason why my hill assist did not work when I tried activating it using VCDS. ODIS is adding different value to activate it. 

Try adding 1524 to your current coding to activate hill assist. Let me know if it works or not.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for that, I have replied in that thread, the more info we can gather the better.ight be able to eventually make a coding label for the TT ABS

My TT already had 1524 (1024+512) enabled at the factory. As in the other thread, it looks like +512 is AWD, not sure on +1024

Do you not get an AWD error when you try that on your FWD TT?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> My TT already had 1524 (1024+512) enabled at the factory. As in the other thread, it looks like +512 is AWD, not sure on +1024
> 
> Do you not get an AWD error when you try that on your FWD TT?


1024 is probably the engine code. I haven't tried activating the coding because it will automatically delete the sensors adaptation value. It will require to recalibrate a lot of sensors like steering angle. Turning the steering wheel full left and right will not work. It requires to follow a specific procedure to relearn the steering angle once the adaptation value is deleted.

Have you tried running the ESP function test? It requires a wide road.

I will try to do coding for V6. Maybe 2.0 TT, V6 and TTS hill assist coding are different. On 2.0 TT, hill assist coding is 1524. I tried 2048 using VCDS and it let me change the adaptation value but it did not actvate hill assist.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Good news from my end though, is that I have managed to make some coding changes using IPGs V6 coding above as a base. My prefacelift car with retrofitted D revision module now has functional hill hold  I'm not done yeat though as it works only facing uphill in D, and not downhill in R as others have mentioned


Were you able to replace the module w/o touching the hydraulics or did it require flushing/bleeding of the fluid? Or did you replace the whole assembly (they electronics and the hydraulics)?

Also, did you try enabling XDS, presuming you got a new enough revision for that?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Were you able to replace the module w/o touching the hydraulics or did it require flushing/bleeding of the fluid? Or did you replace the whole assembly (they electronics and the hydraulics)?


According to ELSA


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah that's what I thought but sometimes it says you're not supposed to or can't do things that people find a way of doing anyway. Just curious as to what/how he swapped since he actually did it.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

3.2 coding both 17" PR code. Do you get the same coding +2048?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> 1024 is probably the engine code. I haven't tried activating the coding because it will automatically delete the sensors adaptation value. It will require to recalibrate a lot of sensors like steering angle. Turning the steering wheel full left and right will not work. It requires to follow a specific procedure to relearn the steering angle once the adaptation value is deleted.
> 
> Have you tried running the ESP function test? It requires a wide road.


Yes when I fitted the new module everything needed recalibration/basic settings


Wolvez said:


> I will try to do coding for V6. Maybe 2.0 TT, V6 and TTS hill assist coding are different. On 2.0 TT, hill assist coding is 1524. I tried 2048 using VCDS and it let me change the adaptation value but it did not actvate hill assist.


Let me know how you get on. I'm not sure what you mean by 1524 as that is 2 bits, 1024 and 512. Do you have that set on yours? Am I right in thinking you have FWD?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Were you able to replace the module w/o touching the hydraulics or did it require flushing/bleeding of the fluid? Or did you replace the whole assembly (they electronics and the hydraulics)?
> 
> Also, did you try enabling XDS, presuming you got a new enough revision for that?


I replaced the whole unit so had to bleed the lines afterwards. Not sure how to remove the module from the pump, doing it in situ would be very difficult I think

I believe XDS is an MK60EC1 feature and all the 8J modules are MK60E1. I do plan to try retrofitting that still...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> 3.2 coding both 17" PR code. Do you get the same coding +2048?
> 
> View attachment 488543
> 
> View attachment 488542


Is the only thing you changed between those codings the brakes? Front or rear? The coding differs but is still helpful


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Coding for 17" & 18" are only for front. Only 16" have different coding depending on the rear.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Am I right in thinking you have FWD?


Yup

Without Hill assist coding should be 608065 or
608070

Does it match your stock coding? If not, Probably because the part # of the module is different.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> Without Hill assist coding should be 608065 or
> 608070


I am confused here. 608065 already contains the +1, so it is impossible to get to 608070, as you only have +2 and +4 remaining

Also 608065 contains +2048 (the usual hill hold bit) and also +1024 and +512 bits (you said you needed to add +1524 to your TT to get hill hold, but here you say "Without Hill assist coding")

Very confusing 

Edit: correction to my workings...

608065 already contains the +1, so it is impossible to get to 608070, as you only have +2 and +4 remaining

Also 608065 contains +1024 and +512 bits (you said you needed to add +1524 to your TT to get hill hold, but here you say "Without Hill assist coding")


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> 3.2 coding both 17" PR code. Do you get the same coding +2048?
> 
> View attachment 488543
> 
> View attachment 488542


This does correlate with what you said about the +1, +2 and +4 being brake sizes. Weird.

I don't suppose you would repeat the above 2 codings with a different engine choice (keep the brakes the same) just to see what changes? I believe choice TA2 refers to the TTS

FYI 610113 pretty much matches mine except for the +256 which relates to the gen3 steering rack I believe (I have brake 1LK), so that makes sense


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> I replaced the whole unit so had to bleed the lines afterwards. Not sure how to remove the module from the pump, doing it in situ would be very difficult I think
> 
> I believe XDS is an MK60EC1 feature and all the 8J modules are MK60E1. I do plan to try retrofitting that still...


Oh I see so you're gonna swap it again?

I'm thinking of getting a beefier rear anti roll bar--the stock one is tiny! See if mechanical can trump electronics haha. I mean it's probably better just isn't free like XDS. (Of course since the brake module has to be changed it's not free on this car anyway.)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Probably at some point. I was holding off for ages so thought I'd just get a TT one for now and make life easy for myself. I'll sell my old one and probably recoup most of it back

It was also a challenge for myself, to get hill hold working on a prefacelift car as I see no other reports of people managing it, so at least we now know it can be done (except for the 'reversing up a hill' scenario which doesn't seem to work still)

I wanted to get past that hurdle before fitting something from another model completely

Rear anti roll bar is on my list too


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> This does correlate with what you said about the +1, +2 and +4 being brake sizes. Weird.
> 
> I don't suppose you would repeat the above 2 codings with a different engine choice (keep the brakes the same) just to see what changes? I believe choice TA2 refers to the TTS


3.2 Coding for 18" is *610119*

I think Gen 2 steering software don't support hill assist that's why they made a Gen3. Hill assist feature came out with Driver Steer Recommendation (DSR). 

Just notice the selected powertrain selected FWD or AWD is not displayed on the calculated coding.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well randomly yesterday hill hold worked when I was pointing downhill. It was a steep hill, I'm wondering if the downhill threshold is steeper than uphill? Anyone else noticed anything like that?

Else maybe I wasn't using it properly or maybe after some miles it has adapted itself or something


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Well randomly yesterday hill hold worked when I was pointing downhill. It was a steep hill, I'm wondering if the downhill threshold is steeper than uphill? Anyone else noticed anything like that?
> 
> Else maybe I wasn't using it properly or maybe after some miles it has adapted itself or something


TBH it seems random either way if you ask me. Sometimes you're on an incline going up/forwards where you think it should certainly engage...and it doesn't. Sometimes you feel it engage on such a slight incline you're wondering why it did. It gets it right most of the time, but I think it also is doing a lot more calculations than we imagine to determine whether the "backwards load" is going to be greater than what the slipped clutch at a stop is capable of being even with/overcoming without having to line lock the brakes. It's not just as simple as say using an angle sensor/accelerometer to determine engagement...which it certainly could but hey thees is ze Germans we're talking about 

I remember when I first read the SSP on how the DSG shifter assembly works and I was thinking "WTH??? Shouldn't it just be a simple detent/switch operation shifter like any other?" Nope it's this relatively complicated electronic thing with all these sensors and whatever in there. Why it needs to be like that, is anybody's guess.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

You are probably right, and especially since the DSG starts to bite immediately when lifting foot from the brake, maybe it reaches the clutch biting point very quickly in comparison to a manual

At least I know mine works correctly, it was bugging me that it seemed to only "half work"

I live in quite a flat area so I only tend to notice it working at all when I'm out somewhere


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

I disabled HHA since the last time I did DSG basic setting more than a year ago. So annoying that I have to apply throttle to move forward from a complete stop on a mild incline. There is also no warning light to tell if HHA is working properly or not.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> You are probably right, and especially since the DSG starts to bite immediately when lifting foot from the brake, maybe it reaches the clutch biting point very quickly in comparison to a manual
> 
> At least I know mine works correctly, it was bugging me that it seemed to only "half work"
> 
> I live in quite a flat area so I only tend to notice it working at all when I'm out somewhere


So funny thing about this HHA on the TT. I actually never enabled it on the car because I felt it didn't need it (as Audi seems to have felt as well)--I always figured this was because the car is lighter (than all the other cars on the platform). Anyway I did enable it since I had VCDS hooked up to reset my service thing recently.

Annnddd. Doesn't work, lol. I enabled it by checking the box, but driving the car thereafter it definitely doesn't work at all--I think this is how your car was too, before you changed out the ABS control/module? I will double check to see if I did remember to save the coding but I'm pretty sure I did. It takes it, but it doesn't seem to do anything. 

Now OTOH I can't get the parking assist to enable OPS as the module just rejects the coding--of course that's an entirely different thing but what I mean is it straight up errors out and says it's not compatible. With the ABS unit, it takes the coding...it just doesn't work in reality it seems.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> With the ABS unit, it takes the coding...it just doesn't work in reality it seems.


You probably did not change the adaptation value. Coding only unlocks the adaptation channel, if adaptation value is set to 0 it's not active.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Wolvez said:


> You probably did not change the adaptation value. Coding only unlocks the adaptation channel, if adaptation value is set to 0 it's not active.


Hmm good point! I didn't check the adaptation, I assumed it would be on the default setting but I'll check that and report back.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Now OTOH I can't get the parking assist to enable OPS as the module just rejects the coding--of course that's an entirely different thing but what I mean is it straight up errors out and says it's not compatible.


OPS requires 8 sensor PDC and a compatible control module

I think pcbbc might have an RNSE mod for it though but not sure...


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> OPS requires 8 sensor PDC and a compatible control module
> 
> I think pcbbc might have an RNSE mod for it though but not sure...


Yeah that's what I mean--have his firmware but I can't set the coding for it. I have the exact same parking module and software revision as someone else that could enable it, but I just get an out of range error--don't get it.









RNS-E: Albumart, Audible POI Alert, SDCard Maps* + MORE


The PDC button is wired directly to the PDC module. 1 signal wire and 1 for the LED. It uses a common earth for the existing buttons




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ah right, I'm not sure then... Maybe make another thread and we can discuss it?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Ah right, I'm not sure then... Maybe make another thread and we can discuss it?


I got it figured out  Even though I thought I had put in security access, maybe I'd closed that module and went back into it. It was merely a security access issue--I guess I'll update with a post on that thread.

As for HHA, the settings in VCDS are somewhat messed up. The actual adaptations seem to say that:
0 = normal
1 = early 
2 = late
3 = late

But the popup dialog says that
0 = disabled
1 = normal
2 = early
3 = late

The latter group would make more sense to me and I did have it set to 1 (and was not working in reality). I've now set it to 0 and will then try 2 if 0 doesn't work, but I have a feeling neither will work. 

Interestingly in the SSP 381 document it mentions 


SSP 381 said:


> In the ESP control unit has the same integrated
> functions as in the Mk60 control unit on the Audi
> A3, however these functions have been adapted to
> the Audi TT. The hill hold assist (hha) and driver
> ...


It seems like this "later date" never really came? lol The document is from 2007 so if there's cars that are like 2013 and never rec'd these things, not sure they ever really followed up on that in the Mk2 years.

Also interesting DSR isn't implemented and later in the same document it mentions the steering rack is also modified from the A3 and does _not_ have DSR support; though granted this is a _very_ subtle feature and isn't really that important.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes there is a big in VCDS, the popup is the correct values


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Have you gone to the VCDS website and searched or asked how to set hill assist?



https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> The latter group would make more sense to me and I did have it set to 1 (and was not working in reality). I've now set it to 0 and will then try 2 if 0 doesn't work, but I have a feeling neither will work.
> 
> It seems like this "later date" never really came? lol The document is from 2007 so if there's cars that are like 2013 and never rec'd these things, not sure they ever really followed up on that in the Mk2 years.
> 
> Also interesting DSR isn't implemented and later in the same document it mentions the steering rack is also modified from the A3 and does _not_ have DSR support; though granted this is a _very_ subtle feature and isn't really that important.


Later date is year 2008. If HHA is not supported you will not see the adaptation channel. Some settings changes requires turning off the ignition switch before they are implemented. Did you recalibrated the sensors? 

DSR is on the power steering module not on the ABS.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Wolvez said:


> Later date is year 2008. If HHA is not supported you will not see the adaptation channel. Some settings changes requires turning off the ignition switch before they are implemented. Did you recalibrated the sensors?


I've enabled HHA on various other PQ35 cars, for other ppl, never had to recalibrate any sensors, it just worked. Still not feeling it working on the TT after selecting 0 adaptation (it didn't work on 1 either, as mentioned), will try 2 on the next drive and see what happens there but seems like not gonna work on this controller regardless of the coding and adaptation settings being there.



Wolvez said:


> DSR is on the power steering module not on the ABS.


In the MK60EC1 the settings for DSR are in the ABS module. Again, have adjusted this on other cars that's where it is:





zVp's 2012 VW GTI


That's the most neat sub woofer box i have yet to see.... Drop looks good...any idea if those are available for the Golf R?



www.golfmk6.com





My TT (with MK60E1) neither has any option in the ABS module nor the steering module for DSR--this is as intended/expected as per the SSP document. Doesn't seem like the rack supports it. But this is neither here nor there, I was just mentioning it as a note that exactly as the SSP says, these features aren't on the TT, at least not on an S of my model year, of Canadian spec. 




Wolvez said:


> View attachment 489767


Can this be done similarly in VCDS? Is it the same as the ABS/ESP function test? If so I can try it out (it's a real PITA to complete this test as you need a gigantic empty lot) but again don't think this is gonna do it since never had to do this on any other car I enabled HHA on.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Still not feeling it working on the TT after selecting 0 adaptation (it didn't work on 1 either, as mentioned), will try 2


0 is definitely off. I have mine on 2 with my DSG. You obviously don't have clutch control so I find 2 works well enough so far in my limited use


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> 0 is definitely off. I have mine on 2 with my DSG. You obviously don't have clutch control so I find 2 works well enough so far in my limited use


Yeah 0 didn't make it work, lol. Will try 2 today, see what happens there. Not getting my hopes up but then again not having it doesn't seem that bad anyway.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Can this be done similarly in VCDS? Is it the same as the ABS/ESP function test? If so I can try it out (it's a real PITA to complete this test as you need a gigantic empty lot) but again don't think this is gonna do it since never had to do this on any other car I enabled HHA on.


No, not the same as ESP funtion test. You just need a flat road. If the hill is not steep enough you might think it's not working because you can feel the brake pedal retract when you release it. Instead of applying throttle try stepping on the brake pedal again. If it's working the pedal will feel hard like there is no vacuum.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Wolvez said:


> No, not the same as ESP funtion test. You just need a flat road. If the hill is not steep enough you might think it's not working because you can feel the brake pedal retract when you release it. Instead of applying throttle try stepping on the brake pedal again. If it's working the pedal will feel hard like there is no vacuum.


That's actually exactly what I'm doing. I know what it should feel like, the line-lock on the brakes, but it's not doing that at all, hence how I know it's not working. I didn't actually try setting 2 yet, just coded that on the car last night and will see what it's like on the next drive.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good luck I've still not even experienced mine "in the wild", only when testing. I live in such a flat area. My parents don't however so weirdly looking forward to testing it out properly next time I visit them


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Good luck I've still not even experienced mine "in the wild", only when testing. I live in such a flat area. My parents don't however so weirdly looking forward to testing it out properly next time I visit them


So I was about to post, yesterday, that okay I tried it thoroughly now and it doesn't work. I tried on some good hills too but car didn't want to engage the line lock, so figured it just really wasn't supported.

Then today, I had to turn my car around and drive in forwards in to the garage... I usually back the TT in because right now I'm parking it on the side of the garage which would have the garage wall up against the driver door--no way to get out--with the A3 on the other side (which I drive in forwards). But, I needed to start on the the door panel/speaker stuff and decided to start on the pax door so I had to go in forwards so I could open the pax door to work on it.

_Anyway_, while I was driving up into the driveway (which isn't even really that steep)--hill hold assist comes on! So it's a success I guess, it _is_ working  However it seems the TT needs more opposite force detected in order for it to activate (I can engage it on the A3 pretty easily but on the same roads/hills the TT refused). And that's with the TT on the #2 setting which should be more aggressive at "hill holding". Guess again it's going back to the TT not really needing it as the gearbox slip is enough to propel the lighter car forwards without needing to hold the brakes...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Agreed, I enabled it on my brother's Mk6 Golf with the MK60EC1 (1K0 part number, probably the same as your A3), and it enabled on the slightest of slopes, which is why initially I didn't think it was working on my TT either. The Golf is also manual so I wonder if it is calibrated differently to suit?

Incidentally I was on some steep hills yesterday and it worked in drive and reverse. On less steep hills the "creep" does hold the car anyway so I'm happy


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Agreed, I enabled it on my brother's Mk6 Golf with the MK60EC1 (1K0 part number, probably the same as your A3), and it enabled on the slightest of slopes, which is why initially I didn't think it was working on my TT either. The Golf is also manual so I wonder if it is calibrated differently to suit?


Yeah it seems there's a lot more going on here than we really think; like we were saying before seems like some super simple operation but the calibrations are probably set certain ways for certain vehicles. As we all know, "the Germans" always do "overthink" this stuff


----------

